# Animation Thread



## Weirdo890 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm starting a thread dedicated to that beloved art-form that has delighted people of all ages: The animated cartoon.

What are your favorites? Any particular style you like?


----------



## Mack27 (Oct 22, 2009)

My favorite style would have to be western action-adventure. I loved all those shows, C.O.P.S, Galaxy Rangers, Johnny Quest, Tarzan, several of the Bat-Man series, the post-modernist Spider-Man was great too.

Second would have to be classic anime. Starblazers rocked, Robotech rocked, Spaceketeers, Grandizer, Danguard Ace, Gaiking and Starvengers were so cool.

I do love 30's through 50's style cartoon shorts also. Whether they're Looney Tunes, Terry Tunes, Disney stuff, Felix the Cat, Betty Boop or whatever they are always enjoyable.

Animated features can be great too, my favorite Disney flick is Sleeping Beauty, I thought Titan AE was excellent. Heavy Metal or Wizards are very good choices when in an altered state.

The only current cartoon I'll watch if its on is Teen-Titans, that's a really good melding of anime and western styles.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, my current favorite artist is Butch Hartman, creator of Danny Phantom and Fairly Oddparents, so I guess simplistic retro style. I also like Stephen Silver, who's a character designer for cartoons, like Kim Possible, Clerks: the Animated Series, and well... Danny Phantom.

However, I also like other artists like Charles Shultz, Seth MacFarlane, Matt Groening, Bruce Timm... so I could say it's pretty diverse.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 23, 2009)

My favorite animation style and cartoons???

Holy moly, there are so many to choose from as I'll watch anything and, if it interests me, I'll add it to my list.

For style, I'm an anime geek...yeah, the older stuff (Let's say pre-1990) seems quaint and crude but some of the newer Japanese stuff blows American animation out of the water...I'm too lazy to think up titles at the moment but I'm a fan of many of the classics.

American animation? I grew up with Warner Bros and Hanna-Barbera...name it and I've probably seen it.

Since I'm an "old fart" now, I've gotten rather elitist. I try to watch what passes as current animation for kids on Cartoon Network and it just makes me sad at how wretched it is.

Yeah, yeah, some of the batman stuff is pretty good but I find the rest unwatchable.

Yup, gimmie Bugs Bunny, Flintstones, Jonny Quest, Scooby Doo (the pre-Scrappy Doo stuff) etc...(Anything pre-1975) THAT'S fun animation!


Dennis


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 23, 2009)

My favourites would have to be Merry Melodies, Looney Tunes and the Road Runner. Oh, also Tom and Jerry

That is the stuff I grew up watching and I still love seeing them. Still make me giggle. The cartoons on the telly these days are just depressing IMO. Give me a dog, chasing a cat, chasing a mouse that is a Kangaroo any day


----------



## robovski (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm into just about anything good animation-wise from the Pixar house to early Popeye and silent hand-drawn early animation like Gertie back to the modern era with anime and South Park.

Just saw UP last week (the UK has a late release), which was (as expected) excellent. Unfortunately, saw it with about 3 dozen under fives and decided (again) never to go to the movies again and just buy the dang blu-ray.

I have a soft spot for the Fleischer Superman shorts, Filmations' Flash Gordon and for Thundarr the Barbarian. Picking a favorite is so much like having to say which is your favorite best friend. Don't make me choose.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Oct 24, 2009)

My daughter go me into anime...we love Hayao Miyazaki of Studio Ghibli. He has directed some of the best anime movies out. 

View attachment spirited_away_ver2.jpg


View attachment howls-moving-castle.jpg


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 24, 2009)

I love animation from works in the 1920's to present day. So many to choose from. I could not pick a favorite cartoon. I would have to probably list my fav according to a specific era...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 14, 2009)

My favorite style of animation is the one of the Golden Age of Animation. I like the classic Disney, Warner Brothers, MGM (particularly Tex Avery), and the Fleischers (Popeye, Superman, Betty Boop) in particular. 

Of modern animation, my favorites are the work of John K. (except for _Ren and Stimpy: Adult Party Cartoon_), Genndy Tartakovsky, especially _Star Wars: Clone Wars_, and the DCAU.

My hope is I can take the classic principles of Golden Age animation and use it to tell more adult stories, like what Ralph Bakshi did.

BTW, does anyone here like Ralph Bakshi films?


----------



## Mathias (Dec 14, 2009)

My favorites have to be Teen Titans and Megas XLR.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 15, 2009)

Mathias said:


> My favorites have to be Teen Titans and Megas XLR.



I haven't seen _Megas XLR_, but I enjoyed _Teen Titans_ quite a bit. I would say Raven was my favorite character, but I enjoyed every character on that show. Plus, Slade is one of the ultimate badasses of TV cartoons.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 15, 2009)

Weirdo890 said:


> BTW, does anyone here like Ralph Bakshi films?



I've only seen Lord of the Rings and I wasn't terribly impressed. :\


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Dec 15, 2009)

Any studio ghibli film (I think the only ones I haven't seen are Ponyo, Go go Panda, Goshu the Cellist and my neighbours the yamadas)
favourite miyasaki's are Howls, Spirited and Princess Mononoke
I also love The Castle of Cagliostro and Grave of the Fireflies

I love Samurai Champloo (have the whole series)
Afro Samurai
The Boondocks (new series soon I hear )
Samurai Jack and Clone Wars (the first animated one they did, haven't seen much of the new cgi one)

fav childhood cartoon probably Xmen or anything from the marvel action hour.

oh and the tick, I can't believe I left that out


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 15, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> I've only seen Lord of the Rings and I wasn't terribly impressed. :\



Well that's a bad place to start in his filmography. I would check out films like _Heavy Traffic_, _American Pop_, or _Coonskin_.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 15, 2009)

My favorite American series would probably have to be Batman: The Animated Series.

Nothing like winning an Emmy for turning Mr. Freeze from a hokey Adam West-era theme-villian to awesome tragic character.


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 15, 2009)

Ooooh countless. Justice League Unlimited, Avatar the Last Airbender, Looney Tunes, Spectacular Spider-man, Simpsons (Seasons 1-8), Dexter's Laboratory and looooads others.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 15, 2009)

freakyfred said:


> Ooooh countless. Justice League Unlimited, Avatar the Last Airbender, Looney Tunes, Spectacular Spider-man, Simpsons (Seasons 1-8), Dexter's Laboratory and looooads others.



Ah, those early years of _The Simpsons_ were the best years of that show. It was hilarious, satirical, but the characters also had genuine heart and personalities. Over the years, they lost that and from what I've seen, a _Family Guy_ ripoff (I don't like _Family Guy_).


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 15, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> I love animation from works in the 1920's to present day. So many to choose from. I could not pick a favorite cartoon. I would have to probably list my fav according to a specific era...



What are your favorite cartoons of the Golden Age of Animation (1930s-1950s)?


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 15, 2009)

Weirdo890 said:


> Ah, those early years of _The Simpsons_ were the best years of that show. It was hilarious, satirical, but the characters also had genuine heart and personalities. Over the years, they lost that and from what I've seen, a _Family Guy_ ripoff (I don't like _Family Guy_).



Yea. Family Guy is pretty terrible. And I say this as a former fan (I have 5 seasons on DVD). The first three seasons are watchable and funny at times but at the end of the day, it's a pretty shallow show. Just trying to do something more shocking every week. The dimension hopping one was pretty interesting though.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 16, 2009)

BTW, if we're on the subject of animation, I have to ask: What is everybody's favorite Disney film? I would have to say mine is _Alice in Wonderland_, with _Dumbo_ and _Fantasia_ a close second.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Dec 16, 2009)

Basil the Greatmouse detective all the way, I think it was called basil of bakerstreet in the states and basically was Sherlock Holmes done with mice, the antagonist was called Rattigan although he was a self-hating rat proclaiming he was a mouse and anyone who said other wise was fed to his enourmous cat, certainly worth a look as you can probably find it on youtube for free


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 16, 2009)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> Basil the Greatmouse detective all the way, I think it was called basil of bakerstreet in the states and basically was Sherlock Holmes done with mice, the antagonist was called Rattigan although he was a self-hating rat proclaiming he was a mouse and anyone who said other wise was fed to his enourmous cat, certainly worth a look as you can probably find it on youtube for free



It was actually called _The Great Mouse Detective_ here in the states. _Basil of Baker Street_ was the name the film had while going through production.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 17, 2009)

For old Disney I want The Sword in the Stone and Robin Hood, but on the newer front I'll take Hercules, Lilo & Stitch, and The Emperor's New Groove.


----------



## GTAFA (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't want to disrespect the work I saw on _The Simpsons_. It was a different series in its early years --roughly drawn imo-- from what it became in later years. There is sooo much good work to be seen in sooo many episodes I'd say it's the best TV show i ever saw, period.

And so, that's one kind of animation. Speaking as a Canadian, who grew up watching National Film Board (NFB) short films, I saw animation as art. It was government funded which allowed it to be experimental and to perform a socially active mission. That doesn't make it better than commercial cinema, just reflects a different agenda, that's all. I always hoped to see attempts made to push the envelope just for the sake of being original and innovative. Here for example is something quite different from Disney or _The Simpsons_: (i didn't double check the link, but there appear to be several possible)
Frédéric Back - _The Man Who Planted Trees_(1987)


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 20, 2009)

Here's a Disney short I really like. This was made during WWII, and if it wasn't for the opening credits, they probably would have no idea that it was a Disney cartoon.

Education For Death (1943)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQqCeEG5hs0


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 24, 2009)

Weirdo890 said:


> What are your favorite cartoons of the Golden Age of Animation (1930s-1950s)?



*S*orry for not responding sooner... 

If it's any of the Betty Boop cartoons definitely the pre-code (early 30's) some of the Best Fleischer work. I enjoy the cartoons that would feature many of the jazz stars of the time. Then again, these cartoons were never really meant for kids. 

The Superman cartoons of the 1940s were another Fleischer triumph. It's interesting that DC resisted any movie serial adaption of Superman. This reluctance may be from the way Republic Studios handeled (Timely Comics/Now Marvel) Captain America ( he was a DA - carried a pistol) - no mention of the Army or Bucky Barnes, the sidekick. 

1940/1950s Early Hannah Barbera work on Tom and Jerry - Tex Avery's cartoons. Some of the classic Warner Brother cartoons from the 30's-50's...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 25, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *S*orry for not responding sooner...
> 
> If it's any of the Betty Boop cartoons definitely the pre-code (early 30's) some of the Best Fleischer work. I enjoy the cartoons that would feature many of the jazz stars of the time. Then again, these cartoons were never really meant for kids.
> 
> ...



You have good taste in animation. :bow:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 26, 2009)

I've been gaining a new appreciation for the Disney _Silly Symphonies_ of the 1930s. At first, I did not find them as entertaining as the Fleischer and Warners cartoons of the same time. Now, I understand what the fuss was about.

A few of my favorites are as follow:

_Who Killed Cock Robin_ (1935)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dgz7Fb4Bgc

_Toby Tortoise Returns_ (1936)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lw9qAgeNeUs

_The Country Cousin_ (1936)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXZkHCBLJhU

_Woodland Cafe_ (1937)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juh_ZPoTdxs

_Mother Goose Goes Hollywood_ (1938)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gp1M6xzI2Z8


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's a website for all Disney fans. It's a French website called _The Art of Disney Animation_. I hope y'all enjoy it.

http://artofdisney.canalblog.com/


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 12, 2010)

" What are your favorites? Any particular style you like? "

No specific style I like more than others. I just like what I like. 

As far as animated movies? Lots of the ones I remember watching when I was in high school and college. Heavy Metal, Wizards, Rock 'n Rule, The Hobbit, Watership Down (which is still pretty intense to me nowadays), The Last Unicorn, Fantastic Planet (I tried watching that one again last year and realized just how freaking weird it is). Ones I remember from childhood like the Secret of NIMH, and a lot of the older Disney movies (pre-1990 I guess) and all the Snoopy/Peanuts movies (especially those) and most of the holiday specials. Also some of the ones from the more recent past. Nightmare Before Christmas, Titan A.E., Iron Giant, Ice Age, Treasure Planet, Chicken Run, Monsters vs Aliens, and a lot more I can't think of at the moment. Sometimes I will watch the Animatrix and the Chronicles of Riddick tie-in. Animated television shows? The Starship Troopers Roughnecks series (I used to wake up at like 5 am to watch that one), the Star Wars Clone Wars series, Family Guy, The Simpsons, Futurama, King of the Hill (This is one of my absolute favorites, because I live in Arlen, TX. Well, if there were actually an Arlen, TX it would be my town and Hank Hill would be my neighbor). Also Robot Chicken, Moral Orel, The Oblongs, The Boondocks, and for some reason Squidbillies makes me laugh my ass off (I guess because they remind me of a few of my redneck relatives). Oh yeah, Beavis and Butthead because I went to school with a Beavis and Butthead (Mark and Kelly) and it reminds me of them. Animated kids' shows I like are Jonny Quest (I have loved that one since I was a kid) and I have really gotten into The Future is Wild too. Other "remember whens" I liked were Danger Mouse, David the Gnome, Beetlejuice, the Godzilla Saturday morning series, the animated Star Trek Saturday morning series, and probably a bunch more I can't remember. An ex boyfriend used to love Aeon Flux and Ren and Stimpy. I wasn't so much a fan of either but watched it all the time 'cause of him. 

I am sure I left several out that I like or used to watch, but it's early and my mind isn't running at full speed yet. 

Tracy


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jan 12, 2010)

BTW, who here has seen either _The Princess and the Frog_ or _The Fantastic Mr. Fox_? I'd like to know what you thought.


----------



## Fish (Jan 13, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE animation! If I seriously started to list off all the animation I love, I'd break the internet or at LEAST bore you all to tears. But the #1 spot at the top of my list is the great Looney Tunes director, Chuck Jones.

Mr. Jones was not only my favorite director from the classic Warners shorts (Having created Pepe LePew, The Road Runner and Coyote, Marvin the martin and many more), but also a wonderful group of Tom and Jerry shorts, How the Grinch Stole Christmas, The Pogo Special Birthday Special and SO many more classic cartoons. In my opinion, he has no peer.

I'm also highly influenced by the films of Don Bluth, especially the SECRET OF NIMH, which is the strongest influence on my new comic,  The Wellkeeper.

And of course, there's Glen Keene, Richard Williams, Andreas Deja, Tom Bancroft, Lon Smart, Aimee Major and so on and so forth. 

Like I said, I could go on and on, so I'll just cut this short with a snipet of my OWN animation. lol


----------



## Geektastic1 (Feb 1, 2010)

My favorite animation is from Russia, especially from about 1960 to 1990. Soyuzmultfilm came out with some awesome cartoons (called multiks in Russian), many of which won film festival awards for their technical brilliance and creativity. A lot of them are really colorful and fantastic psychedelic, which is a contrast to the conservative and staid Brezhnev era that most of them were made in. I like everything from the popular children's stuff such as Nu Pogodi, Cheburashka and Crocodile Gena, to the deeper stuff such as Petrov's "The Cow". Animation in Russia was really prolific, and there are thousands of films made. I got into watching Russian multiks in order to help learn the language, and got hooked on them. I enjoy other kinds of animation, but I think Russian animation is just special and entrancing. Today's animation in Russia is more a copy of popular western animation, and to me lacks the distinction and originality of the late Soviet era stuff.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey, has anybody heard the good news? Pixar's _UP_ has been nominated for an Academy Award for _*BEST PICTURE*_, an honor not seen in animation since _Beauty and the Beast_ in 1991.

Read it here: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100202/ap_en_ot/us_oscar_nominations;_ylt=AnvfgVesddgzbY6dIKYFScms0NUE;_ylu=X3oDMTNsMmRmdXUyBGFzc2V0A2FwLzIwMTAwMjAyL3VzX29zY2FyX25vbWluYXRpb25zBGNjb2RlA21vc3Rwb3B1bGFyBGNwb3MDMwRwb3MDMTAEcHQDaG9tZV9jb2tlBHNlYwN5bl90b3Bfc3RvcnkEc2xrA2F2YXRhcnRoZWh1cg--


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2010)

*WOOT!!!*

Go Pixar! UP was really a fantastic movie and it's a very deserving nomination.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 2, 2010)

Fish said:


> *WOOT!!!*
> 
> Go Pixar! UP was really a fantastic movie and it's a very deserving nomination.



I thought it was good. It wasn't my favorite of Pixar's oeuvre (that spot belongs to _The Incredibles_), but it was a very fun, entertaining film, and I'm glad the Academy has opened its eyes and seen that animation can tell a very meaningful story. :happy:


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2010)

The INCREDIBLES is my favorite Pixar film as well. Personally, I also liked Ratatouile and Wall*E more than UP, but I find rating PIXAR films against other PIXAR films kind of like saying which million dollars is ones favorite million dollars. _(I'm loosely stealing this joke from someone I can't remember well enough to properly credit.)_

Also, since this IS an Animation thread, I wanted to share a project I just finished... an animated "trailer" for my upcoming comic, The Wellkeeper:




CLICK TO WATCH THE TRAILER


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 2, 2010)

Fish said:


> The INCREDIBLES is my favorite Pixar film as well. Personally, I also liked Ratatouile and Wall*E more than UP, but I find rating PIXAR films against other PIXAR films kind of like saying which million dollars is ones favorite million dollars. _(I'm loosely stealing this joke from someone I can't remember well enough to properly credit.)_
> 
> Also, since this IS an Animation thread, I wanted to share a project I just finished... an animated "trailer" for my upcoming comic, The Wellkeeper:
> 
> ...



Cool trailer.

To be honest, I didn't like _Rattatouille_ (never saw _Wall E_). I wanted to like it, but it struck all the wrong chords with me. Actually, if I want to be really honest, every Pixar film since _The Incredibles_ has left me a bit disappointed. There has always been one factor or another that has kept me from completely enjoying them.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 21, 2010)

Well, it seems like Disney is going to have a busy year when it comes to DVD releases.

Disney is pulling out a bunch of its classics for DVD/Blu-Ray

It's releasing: _Dumbo_
_Fantasia/Fantasia 2000_
_Alice in Wondelrand_ (my favorite)
_The Great Mouse Detective_
_The Princess and the Frog_

I hope to get all of them on DVD. Especially Fantasia.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 21, 2010)

I will have to check out "The Great Mouse Detective" (never saw it) and at the time that the cartoon was released in 1986- it did get very good reviews...


----------



## desertcheeseman (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm with all you guys. I love animation. I love it all, from the silent '20s shorts to the computer animated films of today. I'll list off a few of my favorites:

Classic Series: Looney Tunes, Disney shorts (I love the Goofy how-to series), the Fleischer Superman series, the Tex Avery MGM shorts

Western TV Animation: Pinky and the Brain, Darkwing Duck, Count Duckula, Transformers (G1, Beast Wars, Animated), Inspector Gadget, Muppet Babies, The Simpsons, The Critic, Garfield and Friends

Anime: Sailor Moon, Vision of Escaflowne, Ranma 1/2, Ah My Goddess, Macross Plus, Ghost in the Shell

Favorite Studio Ghibli Film: Porco Rosso

Favorite Pixar Film: Wall-E, followed closely by The Incredibles

Favorite non-Pixar CGI Film: Shrek, followed closely by Shrek 2

Favorite Disney Film: The Jungle Book

Favorite 1970's Psychedelic Trip Fest: Wizards 

Favorite Claymation Film: Wallace and Gromit: The Curse of the Were-Rabbit

Favorite Cartoon That Made Me Cry All The Time When I Was A Kid (and still makes me break up upon occasion): Snoopy Come Home, followed closely by The Last Unicorn

@Weirdo890: I did see Fantastic Mr. Fox, and thought it was very clever and witty, but the animals were all kind of creepy-looking and looked a bit too much like stop-motion-animated taxidermy projects to me. I wouldn't recommend it for young kids.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 23, 2010)

desertcheeseman said:


> Favorite Cartoon That Made Me Cry All The Time When I Was A Kid (and still makes me break up upon occasion): *Snoopy Come Home*



YES. This movie always makes me cry. It really tugs at the heart, y'know?


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 23, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> YES. This movie always makes me cry. It really tugs at the heart, y'know?



*H*ere's one that will tug at any kids/adults emotions....








*Watership Down (1978)*


*"Unique in the annals of animated films, Watership Down is a serious, even grim tale that many will find relentless and depressing and others will find poetic and moving. It doesn't pull any punches...." *


*Youtube Clip*

*Watership Down- Part 1/10*


----------



## Adrian (Feb 23, 2010)

I love those old Bugs Bunny, Elmer Fudd, Road Runner, Looney Tunes cartoons. The ones that are politically incorrect now in America.
A couple years ago, I went to Europe and spent four days in Rome. One night I turned on the TV and an old Road Runner/Bugs Bunny cartoon was on. No, I don't speak Italian but, I laughed as hard as a hyena. A different language neither detracted or added anything to the cartoon! I remembered far more of the cartoon than I had previously thought.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 25, 2010)

I forgot to mention that Disney is also bringing back _Beauty and the Beast_ back for rerelease on DVD and Blu-Ray. I hope Blu-Ray doesn't mess with the picture of these older films. Every time I see a Blu-Ray playing, the picture seems very busy and in some ways, ruin the effects, which disrupts the suspension of disbelief in my opinion. What do you guys think?


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 25, 2010)

_The Simpsons_, off course. My all-time favorite sitcom. I also like the classics, like _The Flintstones_ and _The Jetsons_. Growing up in the early 90s, I have fond memories of _Animaniacs_ and _Tiny Toons_ and _Pinky and the Brain_. Sadly, I have only seen the first in latter years, the two latter I have not seen for years.

Oh, there's so many shows I remember: _The Addams Family_, _Scooby-Doo_, _Bonkers_, _TaleSpin_, _DuckTales_, _Goof Troop_... the two latter I still watch today, I really like them. Maybe just because it's nostalgic, but I find it to be lots of fun.

Oh, and then there's _King of the Hill_ and _Family Guy_ too.

Movies? There are so many. I love the classic Disney movies, _Pinocchio_ being my favorite. Of the Disney films made after I was born, _Beauty and the Beast_ is my favorite. I love the Pixar movies, everyone of them. Don Bluth's work I also like.

Here's a personal favorite, _The Journey to Melonia_. It's a Swedish/Norwegian animated film, inspired by Shakespeare's "The Tempest". It's probably not seen outside Scandinavia, but it's quite amazing.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 25, 2010)

I happen to be a huge fan of Ralph Bakshi films. My favorite films of his are: 
1. _Heavy Traffic_
2. _Coonskin_
3. _American Pop_
4. _Hey Good Lookin'_

His acidic satire and surreal imagery have inspired me to want to take animation into new places. Also, his best films play to the strength of animation. It doesn't try to imitate live-action (except for when he uses rotoscope). He's one of my biggest heroes.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 28, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I happen to be a huge fan of Ralph Bakshi films. My favorite films of his are:
> 1. _Heavy Traffic_
> 2. _Coonskin_
> 3. _American Pop_
> ...



*D*on't forget Fritz the Cat 


He also did Mighty House for Saturday Morning television-but, it was never well recieved...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 1, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> *D*on't forget Fritz the Cat
> 
> 
> He also did Mighty House for Saturday Morning television-but, it was never well recieved...



"Fritz the Cat" is a pretty awesome film, but it's not my favorite of his films. However, if I'm being honest, I get more enjoyment out of that movie than any recent animated feature I've seen today; Not even Pixar gets me as excited as a Bakshi film. This guy has inspired me to take animation to new places.

As for the Mighty Mouse show he produced, the show was actually very well-received. It was critically acclaimed and generally got good ratings. Hell, it did well enough to warrant a DVD release of the complete series.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2010)

I like the animation in the original first "Land Before Time" and "Secret Of Nimh."


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 1, 2010)

Here are a few interesting animation websites for anybody interested.


The ASIFA Animation Archive: an invaluable resource which contains classic cartoons, illustrations, comic books, and art school materials. 
http://www.animationarchive.org/

Cartoon Brew: an up-to-date news source on everything animation-related.
http://www.cartoonbrew.com/

John K. School Curriculum: a great blog full of handy tips and lessons for aspiring animators and cartoonists. This is done by the creator of _Ren and Stimpy_ If you are a big fan of Disney or Don Bluth, you may want to avoid this, because he lays a lot of criticism at them.
http://johnkcurriculum.blogspot.com/

Michael Barrier: A fantastic website that features interviews with many of the artists of the Golden Age of Animation. There are articles of discussion and criticism.
http://www.michaelbarrier.com/

Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Mar 2, 2010)

as for new animation, i found a cool channel on youtube...aniboom. lots of diff shorts from upcoming diff people. you can also go to aniboom.com

they offer a wide variety of styles and themes.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 2, 2010)

This site has been up for quite a while now.


The Place Where Foamy The Squirrel Runs Free!!! Neurotically Yours.
http://www.illwillpress.com


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 29, 2010)

What are people's favorite cartoon characters? They can be from films, TV, internet, or commercials. What are the characters that have left an indelible mark upon your life?

Mine would have to be Popeye, Bugs Bunny, Daffy Duck, Ren and Stimpy, Jack Skellington, the cast of _Rocko's Modern Life_, Rocky and Bullwinkle, Alice from Disney's _Alice in Wonderland_ (not the new one), and so many more.


----------



## archivaltype (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes! The Secret of Nimh! I was obsessed with the movie AND the book when I was little. 
I'm a fan of stopmotion, but particularly anything Svankmajer...genius. 
Here's a list of some of my favorite shorts: 
Tir Nan Og, by Fursy Teyssier 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTysF1E4Ft0&feature=related - Kwoon, I Lived on the Moon (animation Yannick Puig)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7HMz1WKkso&feature=fvw "Fallen Art" (Baginski)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViLmBtGG_Is - Trailer for "Kinematograph"
If anyone went to see the Oscar Nominated Shorts, this was one of my favorites. The animation isn't incredible and the voice acting is terrible, but the lighting! The texturing! It's some serious eye candy. (Baginski again)
And finally anything by The Blackheart Gang. Awesome studio.

As far as motion picture animation, I like just about everything.
And Fantastic Mr. Fox was awesooooooooooome! Great movie, gorgeous animation!


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 30, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> What are people's favorite cartoon characters? They can be from films, TV, internet, or commercials. What are the characters that have left an indelible mark upon your life?
> 
> Mine would have to be Popeye, Bugs Bunny, Daffy Duck, Ren and Stimpy, Jack Skellington, the cast of _Rocko's Modern Life_, Rocky and Bullwinkle, Alice from Disney's _Alice in Wonderland_ (not the new one), and so many more.



Dude, do NOT ask me that question. This list is LOOOOOOOOONG for me.

... I pretty much grew up on nothing but cartoons. lol


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 7, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Dude, do NOT ask me that question. This list is LOOOOOOOOONG for me.
> 
> ... I pretty much grew up on nothing but cartoons. lol



The list or else...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 8, 2010)

Does anyone remember a series called _The Critic_? I loved it as a kid, because I taught all the movie spoofs was so much fun. A few months ago I saw the entire series again - and it's so much fun. Too bad it was cancelled after only two seasons.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 8, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Does anyone remember a series called _The Critic_? I loved it as a kid, because I taught all the movie spoofs was so much fun. A few months ago I saw the entire series again - and it's so much fun. Too bad it was cancelled after only two seasons.



Dude, I LOVE _The Critic_!!!! That is one of my favorite cartoon shows. jay Sherman was a funny character, who also had a lot of heart and charm (do I dare compare him to Chaplin? )

I loved the art style of the show, particularly the second season. It had a nice magazine cartoon feeling. Not to mention the show was just funny. The movie spoofs were okay. I loved the characters, especially Jay's parents. His dad was hilarious. You have excellent taste, Mr. Scorsese. :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 9, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> The list or else...



GULP. When you put it that way...

Freakazoid
The Warners (Yakko, Wakko, and Princess Angelina Contessa Louisa Francesca Banana Fanna Bo Besca the Third... but you can call her Dot. Call her Dottie, and you die. lol)
Bugs Bunny
Daffy Duck
Mickey Mouse
Bart Simpson
Lisa Simpson
Maggie Simpson
Danny Phantom
Timmy Turner
Cosmo and Wanda
Doug Funnie
Stewie Griffin
Brian Griffin


To be continued... lol


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 9, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Dude, I LOVE _The Critic_!!!! That is one of my favorite cartoon shows. jay Sherman was a funny character, who also had a lot of heart and charm (do I dare compare him to Chaplin? )
> 
> I loved the art style of the show, particularly the second season. It had a nice magazine cartoon feeling. Not to mention the show was just funny. The movie spoofs were okay. I loved the characters, especially Jay's parents. His dad was hilarious. You have excellent taste, Mr. Scorsese. :happy:



Yay, thanks!
The movie spoofs was what worked for me 12-13 years ago. Now, it was so much more. Look at the cutaway gags... just like in _Family Guy_ years later. And I agree, the dad is hilarious. Talk about crazy old Republican!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 9, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Yay, thanks!
> The movie spoofs was what worked for me 12-13 years ago. Now, it was so much more. Look at the cutaway gags... just like in _Family Guy_ years later. And I agree, the dad is hilarious. Talk about crazy old Republican!



"I didn't ask to be Secretary of Balloon Doggies, the balloon doggies demanded it." LOL. Cracks me up every time.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 10, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> "I didn't ask to be Secretary of Balloon Doggies, the balloon doggies demanded it." LOL. Cracks me up every time.



*Orson Welles*: Rosebud... yes, Rosebud Frozen Peas! Full of country goodness and green pea-ness. Wait, that's terrible. I quit! Oh...


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey Scorsese, what is your favorite film of Ralph Bakshi? I have a preference for _Heavy Traffic_ and _Coonskin_.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Apr 11, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Hey Scorsese, what is your favorite film of Ralph Bakshi? I have a preference for _Heavy Traffic_ and _Coonskin_.



Sadly, I have only seen _Heavy Traffic_ and _Cool World_, plus that television film _The Cool and the Crazy_ - which I saw when I was 10 - so I can't say too much. _Heavy Traffic_ was amazing, _Cool World_ was terrible (and I know he pretty much disown it himself).

It's strange, but true, but I've never seen _Fritz the Cat_! So he's certainly a director I need to have a closer look at.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 11, 2010)

I loved the Critic! Jon Lovitz was hilarious in that show!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 6, 2010)

Has anybody heard or seen that new documentary by Don Hahn (Producer, _Beauty and the Beast_, _The Lion King_) about the period at Disney leading to the Disney Renaissance? It's called _Waking Sleeping Beauty_ and it looks really interesting. It consists of interviews of the people who were there making it happen. 

Here is the trailer.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 11, 2010)

Here's a cool little animated short from a few years ago. It's a fascinating short called _Destino_. This short was originally conceived in the 1940s. It was supposed to be a collaboration between famous Surrealist painter Salvador Dali and the Walt Disney Studios. Unfortunately it was never made, until Roy E. Disney, Walt's nephew picked it back up and put it into production in 1990. It was completed in 2004.

You can see it here.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello again. I thought I'd start this thread up again. 

Is anybody going to see Disney's _Tangled_? I've heard both good and bad things about it. I might go to see it just to decide for myself. 

Actually, the films I'm really looking forward to seeing are independent films. One is called _My Dog Tulip_, based on the novel/memoir of J.R. Ackerley.

Here is the trailer
My Dog Tulip

The other is a French/Scottish film based on a forgotten script by Jacques Tati called _The Illusionist_.
The Illusionist trailer


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 9, 2011)

I saw _The Illusionist_ a few months ago. For anyone interested, here is my review. I hope you like it.


----------



## hrd (Apr 11, 2011)

i love a lot of the films and series already posted, but here are a few that i don't think have been mentioned: _the iron giant_ (brad bird can't actually fail), _the secret of kells_, _the triplets of belleville_, _gargoyles_ (would it really kill them to at least put out the second half of the second season?), _shrek_, _the jungle book_, _the nightmare before christmas_ (and nearly anything selick and/or burton, though _james and the giant peach_ could have done without that horrible song), _persepolis_, _how to train your dragon_ (they did to vikings what disney did to pocahontas, but at least they weren't pretending to be historical) - i'm also really glad _futurama_ came back (hopefully they'll hit full stride on the back half of the season), and i can't wait until pixar finally wins an oscar for best picture -


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Apr 11, 2011)

Dragon Ball, Dragon Ball Z, and Dragon Ball GT. 

View attachment trunks.jpg


----------



## olwen (Apr 12, 2011)

How is it that i've never seen this thread before? :doh: 

There have been a lot of great mentions. The cartoon that I think affected me most, and made me want to read more superhero comics, is Paul Dini's version of Batman. Batman: The Animated Series. I loved that it took Miller's version of batman, but elevated it. Now of course there have been three other iterations of the batman cartoon since then, and none of them have the same punch as that one. The latest version, Batman the brave and the bold is a riff on the hanna barbara version of superfriendds with art that gives a nod to Bob Cane. So, Paul Dini is one of my fave cartoon producers, and Batman one of my fave characters.

Another current fave is Ben Ten. The story is just really good and the characters are well developed. I also watch a lot of Adult Swim. Maybe too much. Some AS faves: Venture Bros., Metalocalypse, ATHF, Squidbillies, Sealab, Harvey Birdman, and Space Ghost.

Also most things hanna barbara, especially Jonny Quest. A show like that wouldn't be made today. It makes for some interesting pop culture analysis.

Other random awesome cartoons: The Tick, Invader Zim, Making Fiends, The Mighty B!, Pinwheel, Blues Clues, Rugrats, Fairy Godparents, Yo Gabba Gabba.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Apr 13, 2011)

olwen said:


> Also most things hanna barbara, especially Jonny Quest. A show like that wouldn't be made today. It makes for some interesting pop culture analysis.



I love _Jonny Quest_. It's such a fun, old-fashioned adventure show. Actually, the best part for me is that I can riff it MST3K style. It leaves itself very open to that. Another enjoyable aspect is the dog Bandit. Every time he's on, my pugs bark at him like they're talking to him.


----------



## olwen (Apr 13, 2011)

Weirdo890 said:


> I love _Jonny Quest_. It's such a fun, old-fashioned adventure show. Actually, the best part for me is that I can riff it MST3K style. It leaves itself very open to that. Another enjoyable aspect is the dog Bandit. Every time he's on, my pugs bark at him like they're talking to him.



That's true. It is the kind of thing you can make fun of.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 14, 2011)

What, no love for Regular Show?


----------

